# Dumb question #237 K Unlimited vs Amazon Prime



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I know. I'm almost a Luddite. And I'm browsing and reading and researching. Anyway, one big buzz with any Fire version is streaming, presumably movies/music/television and I don't know what. My current understandings, all subject to confusion, are

Kindle Unlimited is just for Kindle books and offers more low and no cost content than my current Voyage with no additional package.

Amazon Prime offers faster shipping, streaming music/video and a few other things maybe.

So if you want to watch video on a Fire you need A Prime because K Unlimited is of no use for that.

If one has been satisfied with basic K for many years is there any big advantage to getting K U? I need a larger screen for my old eyes and am considering the current Fire "Reader's Version" but don't know that I need a cover that expensive or the K U so spending $250 instead of $150 plus a cover adds a good bit for maybe nothing useful to me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To my knowledge, all your current understandings are correct. 

The advantage of Kindle Unlimited is access to unlimited number of books for a fixed monthly fee. The downside is that many of the bestsellers and "hot" books that people want to read are not included in it. I have not tried it myself, and I'm not really interested. My mother, a voracious reader of mysteries, is trying it now and she is having trouble with not being pleased with the books she is picking from it.  But many people here are delighted with KU. 

I am pretty sure Amazon offers a free one-month trial of KU. My advice would be to take them up on this and find out the answer for yourself.


----------

